# HK Part-Time Jobs - Best Agencies / Sites?



## twodachs (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi, in HK looking for some part-time work, anyone know the best agencies or sites that help Expats.


----------



## arthurlcw (Jun 8, 2011)

Try jobsdb


----------



## twodachs (Jun 22, 2011)

Great thanks, I'll give it a go.


----------

